# Items For A Trip



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Tip from W C Fields:-

When going on a trip always pack a flask of whiskey in case of snake bite

Also pack a small snake


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Inimitable....brilliant


----------

